# Front Facing Camera



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm running liquid gingerbread 3.0 and just noticed my front facing camera is upside down. I'm new to all of this and was wondering if anyone else has or experienced this problem. I would love to fix this, everything else is working great.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hold your phone upside down. Jk. Check the development thread I'm pretty sure they have a fix for it or flash 3.1. I know for a fact this issue isn't on 3.1

patiently waiting for that viciously twisted and dripping wet ics


----------



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

OK, I was thinking about going to 3.1 or even 3.2, but didn't get to talk to anyone to see how it was. Did you hear of any problems with them?


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Im on 3.2 with no issues

Sent from my EPAD using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I was on 3.1 no issues there either. Liquids awesome

patiently waiting for that viciously twisted and dripping wet ics


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

i think the problem is with some kernels. i flashed a different kernel and it fixed it.


----------



## dasuper1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't want to sound dumb, but what is a kernel? Is that different from a rom? And if so, how do you do that?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

In the future you can try 'fixcamera' in terminal. A lot of rom's/kernels include that

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

dasuper1 said:


> Don't want to sound dumb, but what is a kernel? Is that different from a rom? And if so, how do you do that?


Its like the middle man between the rom and the phones hardware. Its what helps the rom talk to the phone. Each rom will come with a kernal that the dev thinks will work best. I always stick with it. As far as flashing a new one you'd have to wait for someone more knowledgeable than myself to chime in. (Insert obvious joke here) ;-) pretty sure it would be in the stickies thread though.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Flashing a kernel is just like flashing a rom but, you flash it after and don't wipe.

Only thing you really have to watch for is whether 1. Your rom supports it. (<Not necessary but, reccommended) And see if other people use it with that rom&their experiances with it and 2. If your on a AOSP rom (CM7,MIUI,OMGB/FB,Liquid gingerbread, or shiftaosp) that you don't flash a sense kernel and vice versa. 3. Don't think its likely to happen but don't try to use a froyo kernel either

I think in one of the stickies there are sorted links for kernels (thunderbolt rom list?)


----------

